# Help Me Build My Pig Cooker, Smoker, Gril....  Please....



## potatoc (Nov 19, 2009)

Been working with scrap metal and what I can acquire from people who owe me stuff....  But at the point where I need to start putting some real BBQ guidance into the design...   Open for whatever you have to sahre... 

http://www.tanglewoodcarvings.com/smoker

I just wanna make some BBQ........


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Nov 19, 2009)

Don't really have much advice for you other than Great start!  I have a tank that I started to cut similiar to yours, but have been sidetracked lately by another build, so it's just sitting.  Keep us posted with pics and progress.


----------



## fishawn (Nov 19, 2009)

Looking good so far.... I use a 30" electric smoker & have no experience cooking over a beast like yours..... Just something I have seen that has always caught my eye is that most every trailer rig I have seen, you would have to almost "bend over" the tires to tend anything on the back. 

I would assume that the actual "cooking area" would not weigh all that much when empty & trailering....... I could see the balance with weight issues...... But offsetting the "cooking area" to make it easier to "tend to" would appear to me like something I would like to see in a design.

Just an observation from a total novice to the trailer rigs.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 19, 2009)

I would suggest splitting the door into two smaller doors. Easier to open, smaller will be less likely to twist or rack and less heat/smoke loss opening a smaller door. As fish mentioned working over that wheel/tire is gonna be tough so moving the smoker over might be a good idea. Also if you're planning to tow it any distance or at highway speeds I'd add some springs.

Hope you can post some more pics as you progress.


----------



## zapper (Nov 19, 2009)

Is it gonna be big enough?  Juuuuusssst Kidding! Looking good to me so far. Reverse Flow? Ability to add another level of cooking grate? Verticle box at far end? Propane start? Guru? Beverage dispencer?

Tell us what you have in mind


I spent a little time at the state park up your way when I was young, I hope to make it back that way again some day


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 19, 2009)

To Me it looks like you have it backwards, a lot of people here should be asking your help...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Great so far, I am sure one of our builders will be along to offer some advice...


----------



## potatoc (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone...  I am thinking about redoing the lid and making it two sections and making custom hinges that match the homeaide hinge on the smoke box....

Any suggestions on cutting the hole to the smoke box?  Is it just one big hole or is it louvered and adjustable?

Springs..  Gr...  Was hoping to avoid, but if everyone thinks it is a must...  Maybe I'll hook onto it and pull it around and see how bad it hops...  Or just suck it up and go find some springs eh???

Thanks.......


----------



## bill in mn (Nov 19, 2009)

Here is a site I use often for trailer parts  (springs/ axels) and they are easy to work with. I seem to fix allot of trailers and they will help any way they can.Bill


http://www.trailerpart.com/


----------



## rickw (Nov 19, 2009)

I would definitely put springs on the trailer, no doubt.


----------



## philly single (Nov 20, 2009)

Not sure if you're using it, but there's a pit calculator here: http://webpages.charter.net/tomchism...alculators.htm

Personally, I'm doing one big hole into the smoke chamber.  I'm also running the fire box behind the smoke chamber and using a 4"x20" hole...to match the sq inches from the calculator.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 20, 2009)

I would use that calculator in the previous post.  To me the firebox looks small for the amount of volume in the smoke chamber.


----------



## potatoc (Jan 2, 2010)

Found an old set of trailer springs and welded them on. Balanced the lid so it opens easily one handed. Have storage box, barrel and firebox all mounted. Getting ready to build removeable grates, grease pans, mount chimneys and then try to burn it out good. Then a good hundred hours welding and grinding...

http://www.tanglewoodcarvings.com/smoker

Questions I have for you guys...

1. Looking at those pics can I mount my chimneys over the existing holes on the barrel? The holes are 2" openings. Is that to small? Do they need to be higher up in the chamber??

2. The opening from the fire box to the chamber, how big of holes and how thick of a plate has anyo one put in there? I am thinking about having a removable charcoal shelf under the grease plates in case I can't get enough heat from the firebox?

3. How do you license a trailer that you built yourself? It will be all wired after it is painted. Preferably North Carolina because that is where I will be moving ths spring.

4. What else should I be putting attention on right now for getting into detail work that is going to be needed? Plan on CNCplasma cutting some vent covers to adjust air and heat levels.. 

Thanks for any help, have 20lbs of jerky I am doing tomorrow on my little smokers, sure wish this big bertha was done and ready...
http://www.tanglewoodcarvings.com/smoker


----------



## potatoc (Jan 4, 2010)

PS...  
What would be a good latching system to the door to keep it fastened down when traveling??


----------



## ugaboz (Jan 4, 2010)

that is nice man,


----------



## potatoc (Feb 24, 2010)

This beast is coming along... Plus I think I have learned how to add in post pictures!! Only been like three years on here!!! LOL Damn computers...





































http://www.tanglewoodcarvings.com/smoker


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good how evenly does it heat with that box on the back?


I have been contemplating something similar. but was not convinced I could keep an even heat in the unit.


----------



## potatoc (Feb 24, 2010)

I was concerned about this too...  Read of some success stories and not so well, but tried it anyways and filled the cook surface with thermometors and it stayed real consistant.  I put this on here for when I do hamburger/hot dog cookouts for my students and I don't want to do a smoke..  Will see after a few cooks on it, might have to plasma some differnt slots, make some dampers, etc etc...  That's the beauty of it...


----------



## chefrob (Feb 24, 2010)

that thing is a beast..........nice job!


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 24, 2010)

That's going to be an awesome rig.  The double doors is a good idea.  I didn't catch if the racks were sliding or not, but those would be handy.


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 24, 2010)

Sometimes there's an advantage to have warmer/cooler spots in the grill.  If you are cooking different meats (say rib & chicken) you can arrange them to the area better suited for each.  In other instances, you may have a butt that is cooking way faster or slower than the rest.  It could be moved to the more appropriate place on the grill as well.  

While I agree with wanting temps as even as possible, some may find uneven temps will suit their style of smoking just as well.  Judging by your arrangments, I don't think you'll have much of a problem with it.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 24, 2010)

great point.........i would like to have as much control as possible when working with different types of meats.


----------



## guppyii (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey your not moving towards Hatteras are you? I have seen a 27 Albemarle down there with Ludington/Hatteras on the back of it. Great looking rig, if you don't want to pull it all that way you could store it in my driveway, I'll make sure I keep it in FWO for ya..I'm jealous, enjoy N.C. I'd rater eat/catch Tuna and Wahoo over Salmon and trout anyday.


----------



## potatoc (May 10, 2010)




----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2010)

Nice looking rig...


----------



## lepcur (May 10, 2010)

Very nice.    Mike


----------



## graybeard (May 11, 2010)

VERY impressive!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





beard


----------



## potatoc (May 11, 2010)

Who is MIKE?????


----------



## potatoc (Jul 21, 2010)

Did my first whole hog on my first homeade hog cooker....  Thought I would share, a lot of you helped me along the way with design questions...  I love this thing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome Rig!

Bet the kids had fun with it too!

Bear


----------

